# Collecting the Chapters



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've already mentioned this plan to a few of you but i've decided i have nothing to lose from starting this project log. 

The basic premise is that i intend to go through all of the known chapters of space marines and paint a single marine for each chapter and display them. 

Insane.....probabley.

I'm going to aim to make each model individual, not just in paint scheme but with conversion work and representing the fluff of their chapter alongside them. So for example whilst all of the models in the series will be based the same i wouldn't think twice about adding a severed ork head to the base of a crimson fist marine. 

There are a few rules i've set.
No chaos marines: I already have a chaos army and whilst i like them i don't want them stood on a parade ground next to the loyalists. That said i will make space for renegades who are not specifically allied to choas. So you will see soul drinkers and the knights of blood making an appearance here at some point though the purge will not be invited. 

Space marine organisations are welcome: deathwatch and grey knights will both be represented.

1st founders will be allowed: I will be allowing all 18 of the first founding legions to be represented and i will be aiming to paint them in their pre heresy colour schemes as well as using conversion parts for their wargear. This means forge world miniatures and i will probabley be increasing the number of bits that i've got for standard marines over the next few months.

Slow and steady wins the race: This is a long term project to allow me to break up the painting of my dedicated armies. When i simpley can't paint another ork i'll grab a marine and start working on them. This means i could be at it for years.....


So with the rules established let the games begin.

The first thing i've done is go through every single chapter of space marines listed on Lexicanum and create my own list, removing any chapters that 
a: were chaos marines with no pre-traitor colour scheme.
b: hadn't enough information to create a colour scheme or chapter mark from
c: were a repeat of another chapter (the lunar wolves, sons of horus and black legion would only be represented as the lunar wolves in their pre heresy colour scheme).

This left me with 162 chapters compared to the 235 listed. These will be the chapters that i will try to represent. 
This alone took several hours and i fully intend to leave spaces in my display board so that i can safely display 180 chapters, firstly because i know there will be more released before i finish and secondly because i believe it's possible that there are some on the lexicanum list which actually have more background then i am aware of. It wouldn't surprise me if i discovered that one of the stubb chapters i missed ot actually has a picture in the cover of another book somewhere but i'll deal with these issues once the first 162 are complete. 


Without further ado here is the list. The numbers after each section represent how many chapters i have carried over compared to the total named on lexicanum. EG: in the V section i am using only 1 of the 8 named chapters. This is due to the others not meeting the requirements stated above. 

Current Chapter
Completed

A
Alpha Legion
Angels Encarmine1
Angels of Absolution
Angels of Fire 
Angels of Iron
Angels of Redemption 
Angels of Vengeance 
Angels of Vigilance 
Angels Porphyr
Angels Sanguine 
Angels Vermillion
Astral Claws
Aurora Chapter
Avenging Sons 
14/36

B 
Black Consuls
Black Dragons
Black Legion
Black Templars 
Black Wings
Blood Angels
Blood Drinkers
Blood Legion 
Blood Ravens
Blood Swords
Brazen Claws
Brazen Minotaurs
Brotherhood of a Thousand
13/27

C 
Celebrants 
Celestial Lions
Consecrators
Crimson Consuls
Crimson Fists
Crimson Guard
6/20

D 
Dark Angels 
Dark Eagles
Dark Hands
Dark Hunters
Dark Sons 
Death Eagles (2 colour schemes)
Death Guard
Death Knights 
Death Spectres
Death Strike 
Deathwatch (Space Marine organization, not chapter) 
Disciples of Caliban
Doom Eagles
Doom Legion
Doom Warriors
Dragon Lords
14/28

E 
Eagle Warriors 
Emperor's Children
Emperor's Hands 
Emperor's Hawks
Emperor's Shadows (2 colour schemes)
Emperor's Storm 
Emperor's Warbringers
Executioners 
Exorcists (2 colour schemes)
10/18

F 
Fire Angels 
Fire Hawks
Fire Lords
Flame Eagles
Flesh Eaters
Flesh Tearers
6/10

G 
Genesis Chapter
Golden Gryphons
Grey Knights
Grief Bringers 
Guardians of the Covenant
5/8

H 
Hawk Lords 
Helion Legion
Heralds of Vengeance (picture exists but i can't find it) 
Hospitallers
Howling Griffons
5/14

I 
Imperial Castellans 
Imperial Fists 
Imperial Harbingers
Imperial Hawks 
Imperial Paladins 
Imperial Stars 
Imperial Talons 
Invaders 
Iron Champions 
Iron Fists 
Iron Hands 
Iron Knights 
Iron Lords 
Iron Snakes 
Iron Warriors
15/23

K 
Knights of Blood 
Knights of Gryphonne (2 colour scemes)
Knights of the Raven
3/5

L 
Lamenters(Lamentors)
Legion of the Damned
Legion of Night
Lion Warriors 
4/8

M 
Mantis warriors 
Marauders 
Marines Errant 
Marines Exemplar 
Marines Malevolent
Masters of Protelus 
Mentor Legion 
Metamarines
Minotaurs
Mortifactors 
10/12

N 
Night Lords
Night Watch
Novamarines (2 colour schemes)
3/7

O 
Omega Marines
1/3

P
Praetors of Orpheus
1/9 

R 
Rainbow Warriors 
Rampagers
Raptor Legion
Raven Guard
Red Hunters
Red Legion 
Red Scorpions 
Red Talons 
Red Templars 
Red Wings 
Red Wolves 
Relictors 
Revilers 
13/25

S 
Sable Swords
Salamanders
Scythes of the Emperor 
Silver Eagles
Silver Skulls 
Skull Bearers 
Sons of Antaeus 
Sons of Dorn 
Sons of Guilliman 
Sons of Medusa 
Sons of Orar 
Soul Drinkers
Space Sharks 
Space Wolves
Star Dragons
Star Scorpions 
Steel Confessors 
Stone Gauntlets 
Storm Callers 
Storm Giants 
Storm Hawks 
Storm Lords
Storm Wardens 
Storm Warriors
Storm Wings 
Subjugators 
26/47

T 
Tauran 
Thousand Sons 
Tigers Argent 
3/11
U 
Ultramarines
1/1
V 
Valedictors 
1/8

W 
War Bearers 
Warmongers 
Warrior Adepts 
White Consuls
White Minotaurs 
White Panthers
White Scars 
White Templars 
Word Bearers
World Eaters
10/17

164/237

Once this list is made there is nothing left to do but decide on my first chapter to paint. So with a brief prayer to the gods of fate i rolled my D162 and came up with a roll of 156.

The White Consuls

So it seems i'm going to need to practice my white painting as well as working out a cool theme for the miniature. at first thought i'm thinking he's a standard codex marine but as a member of the Astartes Praeses chapters he would be defending the eye of terror for the most part. This would make their key opponent chaos marines and they have had a pretty hefty battle recently with the word bearers. I'm thinking these guys should really look like the incorruptable shining knights of legend so i'm going to avoid the battle damage and grime that is common on a lot of marines in favour of the immaculate look. 

I'll fill you in as this progresses.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy shite, if you get even half of this done, insane props to you, good sir.

Now the question is, will you be painting a model that "represents" the army, such as for Blood Angels an Assault Marine, or White Scars a biker?


----------



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

Would they be basic marines, or maybe a Company Cap/someone of importance.

I like the basic marine idea, as it's less decorated but also faster to do up.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Boc said:


> Holy shite, if you get even half of this done, insane props to you, good sir.
> 
> Now the question is, will you be painting a model that "represents" the army, such as for Blood Angels an Assault Marine, or White Scars a biker?


yes, though i won't be using vehicles aside from bikers. I'll try and stay clear of termies too but if the army warrents it then i might relent. I'm going to try and make each and every one different, that's gonna be difficult in some cases where i literally have only a colour scheme and no background whatsoever. 

For sucessors i'll assume they have many of the traits of their founding legion unless their description says otherwise though for the chapters with little or no background i might artificially inject some using Baron Spikey's marvelous fluff generator.


Commissar Schultz said:


> Would they be basic marines, or maybe a Company Cap/someone of importance.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the basic marine idea, as it's less decorated but also faster to do up.


Basic marines, but i intend to use a lot of custom pieces from bits and kits and the bitz box to make them stand out.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I love this idea and you can count on me following it! :biggrin:


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like such a cool idea. I might "borrow" it  but do a themed group instead. Like all the chapters involved in the Badab War. So that would be 18 chapters a nice little group I think


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'm thinking of copying the idea too for the 18 founding legions. But representing each with a model that represents the army (White scars being a biker for instance..). Using the proper bits for them.

Gonna follow this though!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you need help tracking down fluff for any of the Chapters feel free to give me, or any of the fluff-'eads I imagine, a shout 

This looks really interesting, and I noticed Iron Champions in your chapters to do so I'm looking forwards to this (possibly Iron Champions & Celestial Lions together to represent how closely they worked during the 3rd War for Armageddon? Very light & dark, yin & yang, with their paint schemes).


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> If you need help tracking down fluff for any of the Chapters feel free to give me, or any of the fluff-'eads I imagine, a shout
> 
> This looks really interesting, and I noticed Iron Champions in your chapters to do so I'm looking forwards to this (possibly Iron Champions & Celestial Lions together to represent how closely they worked during the 3rd War for Armageddon? Very light & dark, yin & yang, with their paint schemes).



Hmmm could be a nice mini diorama here. Maybe a wounded CL being given covering fire or medical supplies by an IC. Both still alive and firing but you get my meaning.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Quite an undertaking..... Will look utterly fantastic completed though! I will be following this closely.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a grand idea. I really like it. I was sure I'd seen one for every legion pre-heresy, but this would take the biscuit.

Edit - I'll back up Baron's offer.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Sweet idea, will be following closely.

Also have you considered, chapters like the Helion Legion, Sons of Dorn, etc who only appear in white dwarf?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

He already has Sons of Dorn on there. Hmm, maybe pre-rebellion Astral Claws?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a great idea, will defiantly be following this .


Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

vulcan539 said:


> Sweet idea, will be following closely.
> 
> Also have you considered, chapters like the Helion Legion, Sons of Dorn, etc who only appear in white dwarf?


as mentioned i've already got the sons on there but the Helion Legion was an oversight. They aren't named on the English lexicanum, only on the German one so it looks like i'll have to go through the other languages and see if there are any others that i've missed. For now the Helions are on the list (even though i can't read any of their background) as are the Astral Claws pre rebellion. I looked at them when i was flicking through and vaguely remembered them having a pre rebellion scheme but it's not on the site so i figured i would go back and look for it later. Somewhere between A and W i completely forgot. 

Both are now added to the list.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

OKay being a moron i have posted my last 2 updates to this project on the wrong thread....yay. :fool::clapping:

So i'm porting the information across to here where i intend to actually house this project.

Okay first marine.
Now as mentioned the first chapter i rolled up on my random dice roller mean that i would be starting on the White Consuls.
According to the sources i've read there are a few interesting bits of background with the Consuls.

Firstly and possibly most boring though also quite useful. The consuls are a second founding ultramarine chapter so we can expect them to adhere reasonabley strictly to the codex Astartes. The only recorded deviation is that they have 2 chapter masters, one which guards the eye of terror and one which works from their homeworld.

Second. the chapter reveres the emperor as agod rather than a powerful mortal unlike many space marine chapters.

Thirdly they are a member of the Astartes Praeses chapters and guard the eye of terror.

Forthly they have recently suffered majoy harm at the hands of the word bearers and necrons resulting in the destruction of 5 companies worth of marines. 

We also have a detailed colour scheme for them. 









So with all these things in mind i'm going to attempt to create a White Consul that looks both suitabley Pious as they are recorded as being highly religious, whilst having some pretty severe battle damage to their gleaming white armour as a nod to the damage they recently suffered. I will not however be adding dirt effects to the model as i want to try and capture that idea of a novice White consul brought into the ranks to replace a fallen battle brother, who cleans this armour with all dilligence but who bares his battle scars with pride. 
I want a battered but gleaming suit of white armour that is scrawled in holy text and markings whilst being worn by a naive, innocent looking marine. Time to rummage through my bits box.



After a rummage i have put together this guy.

I'm not sure about the purity seals on his gun, i might replace them with something else.

For the most part he's pretty standard with a head swap and some minor repair work on the neck piece where his collar was damaged. His head looks a little strange from certain angles in this one but that could be a byproduct of the blutac holding it on. C&C welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far mate, but I agree with the seal on the bolter. It looks a little to big in comparison. 

The head looks a little odd to me. I think that it is sitting to high up out of the collar. Maybe shave the bottom of the neck off just a bit to get the head sitting a little lower. 

Other than that I think he looks great.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i'd love to see this as a massive diorama type thing. have a conversion of the emp on his toilet and the primarches around him, with a "representative" from each chapter in an audience type affair.....such a mental image


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This is promising to be a excellent thread.

I will be watching it very closely! Good luck with it


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

Great concept. That's no small measure of commitment you've got there. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out, especially the Hawk Lords, Imperial Stars, and (snicker) Minotaurs. :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've seen a few of these threads, but they never seem to get off the ground. Good to see yours has. Will be following this one :grin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I suppose it's predictable that I'd point this chapter out, but no Death Guard? They did after all have a pre-Heresy colour scheme, so should in theory qualify...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> I suppose it's predictable that I'd point this chapter out, but no Death Guard? They did after all have a pre-Heresy colour scheme, so should in theory qualify...


Wow just wow, i can't believe i missed this...i think i totally deserve this.









List has been updated.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I've seen a few of these threads, but they never seem to get off the ground. Good to see yours has. Will be following this one :grin:


So true. I've seen 3 threads on heresy since i've been here that suggested it, but never got started. Also countless others elsewhere....just don't become one of those guys 

Good luck with it, can't wait to see your progress :victory:


----------

